# Time Travel Gothic Romance



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

*What if you received a note of warning dated hundreds of years before you were born? What if it was addressed to you?*

A Time Travel-

A Love Story filled with Suspense-

A Mystery that will keep you guessing til the end...

On An Island of Secrets
One woman, two men and a love that transcends time get a second chance to prevent history from repeating itself. But will love be enough to win the battle against time and stop the force that's kept them apart for centuries?

ISLAND OF SECRETS BY Tammie Clarke Gibbs
Excerpt Available
For Amazon Kindle, For Barnes and Noble Nook 
ALSO AVAILABLE IN MOST FORMATS ON SMASHWORDS.COM


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Tammie, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Please take a look at the ISLAND OF SECRETS Book Trailer at You Tube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1QazpO6aZU

For a Generous FREE Excerpt visit http://www.tammieclarkegibbs.com

FIVE STARS AT AMAZON.COM


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Great New Review

ISLAND OF SECRETS
"What's not to love? Time travel, romance that lives across time? Great book. A story well told with an ingenious plot device." 
Russ Hart (From Smashwords)


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Contest:
Tweet about my book or upcoming release and you'll be entered to win a copy of THE EVERYDAY ROMANTIC. Winner will be announced tomorrow. Follow me @tammiegibbs 
http://www.tammieclarkegibbs.com for excerpt.

Thanks...


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

On Sale for a Limited Time to Celebrate the upcoming release of THE COUNTERFEIT ... ISLAND OF SECRETS is just $0.99

Great new Review from THE PARANORMAL ROMANCE GUILD - 4 STARS- THANKS! READ IT HERE:
http://www.paranormalromanceguild.com/booksonreview2011.htm

Watch for the Release of my new novel, THE COUNTERFEIT, A Historical Romantic Suspense...Coming Soon!!!

ISLAND OF SECRETS 
"What's not to love? Time travel, romance that lives across time? Great book. A story well told with an ingenious plot device." 
Russ Hart (From Smashwords)

What readers are saying about ISLAND OF SECRETS...

Take a modern day journalist, toss in some intrigue and stir it up with some paranormal time travel and what you get is Island of Secrets. This is one of those books that will surprise you at every turn. A woman who is pretending to be someone else on a mysterious island where nothing is as it seems. Everyone has secrets, including the island. Will anyone survive when the secrets are revealed? You should really read this book....I guarantee you will have an entertaining visit to the Island of Secrets. FRANKIE S / Amazon Reader

Good read for those who like time traveling and fantasy with a romantic side. I en joyed reading this book and could not stop reading just to find out what would happen. V RISTER/ Amazon Reader

I found beautiful prose and imagery in Ms. Gibbs' writing, such as The haunting silhouette of Winship Manor towered above like a savage animal, crouching in the darkness waiting for its prey, which made it easy to imagine the island, the old mansion, the roaring fires, dark passages, and clifftops. A compelling story line kept me guessing and pulled me along with several fascinating and unexpected twists. This was a fun story to read, and I look forward to more from Tammie Clarke Gibbs. If you like Gothic romance with a time travel twist, give this book a try! 
Laura Vosika.Author Blue Bells of Scotland

What if you received a note of warning dated hundreds of years before you were born? What if it was addressed to you?

A Time Travel-

A Love Story filled with Suspense-

A Mystery that will keep you guessing til the end...

On An Island of Secrets

One woman, two men and a love that transcends time get a second chance to prevent history from repeating itself. But will love be enough to win the battle against time and stop the force that's kept them apart for centuries?

SHANE ALEXANDER has realized he should never have allowed his ex-girlfriend to spend her honeymoon on his island, but he never dreamed she'd run to the tabloids and blab about seeing ghosts. With the future of Leigh Island in danger, he devises a plan to dispel her claims and unknowingly sets in motion events that bring him face to face with a past that not only threatens his future but his life.

After breaking off her engagement, LILA FITZPATRICK wants a new beginning, but when she agrees to help her roommate by pretending to be a reporter, the last thing she expects to find is the man of her dreams. The question is what will he do when he finds out who she really is?

ISLAND OF SECRETS BY Tammie Clarke Gibbs

http://amzn.com/B004DNWQ98

_--- edit... new post merged with original thread. please remember, only one thread per book. please bookmark this thread so you can find it again and please read our Forum Decorum._


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

ISLAND OF SECRETS is available from most online etailers, but right now the sale is only showing up on Amazon or Barnes and Noble....

Thanks to the many who have already purchased.
T


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this, Tammie, but I am a fan of both romantic suspense and Gothic romance. Seems to me I need to check this book out!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

mamiller said:


> I don't know how I missed this, Tammie, but I am a fan of both romantic suspense and Gothic romance. Seems to me I need to check this book out!


Thank you! I'm a fan too. I actually just ran across an old post here on Kindleboards from the son of one of my old friends who wrote Gothic in the 80's... It is amazing who you "bump" into on these boards. There actually seems to be a renewed interest in Gothics. I know on Amazon I do very well in that category. Most days I'm in the top 100 and it's very popular when you search by the products tagged. I'm going to go now and check out all your books.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Your cover brings back the old Victoria Holt days. I loved those covers(books). Bravo, Tammie.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Your cover brings back the old Victoria Holt days. I loved those covers(books). Bravo, Tammie.


Thank you again. You actually found the post about my friend Andrea Parnell too. It really is neat to see her name and see that she's putting them on kindle.

Did you see the thread about Gothic Romance earlier. There are a couple of cool places that were mentioned.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Kindle Bestseller On Sale for a Limited Time to Celebrate the upcoming release of THE COUNTERFEIT ... ISLAND OF SECRETS is just $0.99

Great new Review from THE PARANORMAL ROMANCE GUILD - 4 STARS- THANKS! READ IT HERE:
http://www.paranormalromanceguild.com/booksonreview2011.htm

Watch for the Release of my new novel, THE COUNTERFEIT, A Historical Romantic Suspense...Coming Soon!!!

ISLAND OF SECRETS 
"What's not to love? Time travel, romance that lives across time? Great book. A story well told with an ingenious plot device." 
Russ Hart (From Smashwords)

What readers are saying about ISLAND OF SECRETS...

Take a modern day journalist, toss in some intrigue and stir it up with some paranormal time travel and what you get is Island of Secrets. This is one of those books that will surprise you at every turn. A woman who is pretending to be someone else on a mysterious island where nothing is as it seems. Everyone has secrets, including the island. Will anyone survive when the secrets are revealed? You should really read this book....I guarantee you will have an entertaining visit to the Island of Secrets. FRANKIE S / Amazon Reader

Good read for those who like time traveling and fantasy with a romantic side. I en joyed reading this book and could not stop reading just to find out what would happen. V RISTER/ Amazon Reader

I found beautiful prose and imagery in Ms. Gibbs' writing, such as The haunting silhouette of Winship Manor towered above like a savage animal, crouching in the darkness waiting for its prey, which made it easy to imagine the island, the old mansion, the roaring fires, dark passages, and clifftops. A compelling story line kept me guessing and pulled me along with several fascinating and unexpected twists. This was a fun story to read, and I look forward to more from Tammie Clarke Gibbs. If you like Gothic romance with a time travel twist, give this book a try! 
Laura Vosika.Author Blue Bells of Scotland

What if you received a note of warning dated hundreds of years before you were born? What if it was addressed to you?

A Time Travel-

A Love Story filled with Suspense-

A Mystery that will keep you guessing til the end...

On An Island of Secrets

One woman, two men and a love that transcends time get a second chance to prevent history from repeating itself. But will love be enough to win the battle against time and stop the force that's kept them apart for centuries?

SHANE ALEXANDER has realized he should never have allowed his ex-girlfriend to spend her honeymoon on his island, but he never dreamed she'd run to the tabloids and blab about seeing ghosts. With the future of Leigh Island in danger, he devises a plan to dispel her claims and unknowingly sets in motion events that bring him face to face with a past that not only threatens his future but his life.

After breaking off her engagement, LILA FITZPATRICK wants a new beginning, but when she agrees to help her roommate by pretending to be a reporter, the last thing she expects to find is the man of her dreams. The question is what will he do when he finds out who she really is?

ISLAND OF SECRETS BY Tammie Clarke Gibbs

http://amzn.com/B004DNWQ98

Blog at http://authortammieclarkegibbs.blogspot.com/

Visit my website, Amazon or Barnes & Noble for a generous excerpt.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Kindle Bestseller On Sale for a Limited Time to Celebrate the upcoming release of THE COUNTERFEIT ... ISLAND OF SECRETS is just $0.99 
Watch for the Release of my new novel, THE COUNTERFEIT, A Historical Romantic Suspense...Coming Soon!!!

"What if you received a note of warning dated hundreds of years before you were born? What if it was addressed to you?"

A Time Travel-A Love Story filled with Suspense-A Mystery that will keep you guessing til the end...

On An Island of Secrets, one woman, two men and a love that transcends time get a second chance to prevent history from repeating itself. But will love be enough to win the battle against time and stop the force that's kept them apart for centuries?

SHANE ALEXANDER has realized he should never have allowed his ex-girlfriend to spend her honeymoon on his island, but he never dreamed she'd run to the tabloids and blab about seeing ghosts. With the future of Leigh Island in danger, he devises a plan to dispel her claims and unknowingly sets in motion events that bring him face to face with a past that not only threatens his future but his life.

After breaking off her engagement, LILA FITZPATRICK wants a new beginning, but when she agrees to help her roommate by pretending to be a reporter, the last thing she expects to find is the man of her dreams. The question is what will he do when he finds out who she really is?

ISLAND OF SECRETS BY Tammie Clarke Gibbs

http://amzn.com/B004DNWQ98

Blog at http://authortammieclarkegibbs.blogspot.com/

Visit my website, Amazon or Barnes & Noble for a generous excerpt.

What readers are saying about the Kindle Bestseller, ISLAND OF SECRETS...

"What's not to love? Time travel, romance that lives across time? Great book. A story well told with an ingenious plot device." 
Russ Hart (From Smashwords)

Great new Review from THE PARANORMAL ROMANCE GUILD - 4 STARS- THANKS! READ IT HERE:
http://www.paranormalromanceguild.com/booksonreview2011.htm

Take a modern day journalist, toss in some intrigue and stir it up with some paranormal time travel and what you get is Island of Secrets. This is one of those books that will surprise you at every turn. A woman who is pretending to be someone else on a mysterious island where nothing is as it seems. Everyone has secrets, including the island. Will anyone survive when the secrets are revealed? You should really read this book....I guarantee you will have an entertaining visit to the Island of Secrets. FRANKIE S / Amazon Reader

Good read for those who like time traveling and fantasy with a romantic side. I en joyed reading this book and could not stop reading just to find out what would happen. V RISTER/ Amazon Reader

I found beautiful prose and imagery in Ms. Gibbs' writing, such as The haunting silhouette of Winship Manor towered above like a savage animal, crouching in the darkness waiting for its prey, which made it easy to imagine the island, the old mansion, the roaring fires, dark passages, and clifftops. A compelling story line kept me guessing and pulled me along with several fascinating and unexpected twists. This was a fun story to read, and I look forward to more from Tammie Clarke Gibbs. If you like Gothic romance with a time travel twist, give this book a try! 
Laura Vosika.Author Blue Bells of Scotland


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you to all of you who have helped ISLAND OF SECRETS become one of the Kindle Bestselling Gothic and Time Travel Romances!!!

Last week it climbed to the #1 Bestseller Spot for Gothic and the #5 Spot for Time Travel in the US Amazon Rankings.
It also climbed to the #2 Bestseller Spot for Gothic and the #4 Spot for Time Travel in the UK Amazon Rankings.

None of this would  be possible without you my fantastic readers... Thank you so much!!!! You are all Awesome!!!!

Tammie


----------



## lisalgreer (Sep 17, 2011)

Tammie,

That is awesome!  Here's to even more success in the future...

~Lisa

www.lisalgreer.com

Cries from the Past


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations Tammie.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

lisalgreer said:


> Tammie,
> 
> That is awesome!  Here's to even more success in the future...
> 
> ...


Thanks Lisa! It been great "cyber-meeting" you today!!! I look forward to seeing more of you and your books. Are you working on anything new right now? My historical romantic suspense, THE COUNTERFEIT will be out soon. I can't wait!!! It will be exciting seeing my second novel out there! I just hope all my readers also enjoy a good romantic suspense.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

mamiller said:


> Congratulations Tammie.


Thanks Maureen!!
I've been seeing Jungle of Deceit everywhere lately too! Congratulations...you are definitely getting the word out.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Today, I'm sharing some trivia about ISLAND OF SECRETS.

-Leigh Island is loosely based on Cumberland Island off the coast of Georgia.  It too is isolated and can only be reached by boat.  Walking on its pristine sandy beach, one of only a few people they allow on the island at any given time, it is easy to imagine what it would have been like all those many years ago.

-The Bloody Crest, plays an integral part of the story. The idea for the story is loosely based on a similar crest and a family legend that has always fascinated me.

-While reading time travel I've always imagined what potential consequences might have to be faced for those left behind.  In ISLAND OF SECRETS, Lila is definitely missed while she's traveling across the centuries.

-I love the secrets that all old houses hold within, like treasures waiting to be discovered.  Winship Manor, is such a house with plenty of secrets of its own.

I hope you'll be intrigued enough to read an excerpt.

Happy reading,
Tammie


----------



## lisalgreer (Sep 17, 2011)

Tammie,

I just love to know about some of the ideas and details behind the writing of books.   Thanks for sharing a little about where you got your ideas, etc.

~Lisa


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking for a great way to pass the time on a crisp, cool, October evening?

It's the perfect time to visit An ISLAND OF SECRETS...and imagine...What you would do if you received a note of warning dated hundreds of years before you were born and it was addressed to you?

Travel to a mysterious time and place, Travel to an ISLAND OF SECRETS...

A Time Travel-

A Love Story filled with Suspense-

A Mystery that will keep you guessing til the end...

On An Island of Secrets

One woman, two men and a love that transcends time get a second chance to prevent history from repeating itself. But will love be enough to win the battle against time and stop the force that's kept them apart for centuries?

SHANE ALEXANDER has realized he should never have allowed his ex-girlfriend to spend her honeymoon on his island, but he never dreamed she'd run to the tabloids and blab about seeing ghosts. With the future of Leigh Island in danger, he devises a plan to dispel her claims and unknowingly sets in motion events that bring him face to face with a past that not only threatens his future but his life.

After breaking off her engagement, LILA FITZPATRICK wants a new beginning, but when she agrees to help her roommate by pretending to be a reporter, the last thing she expects to find is the man of her dreams. The question is what will he do when he finds out who she really is?

ISLAND OF SECRETS BY Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Blog at http://authortammieclarkegibbs.blogspot.com/
http://www.tammieclarkegibbs.com


----------



## lisalgreer (Sep 17, 2011)

Ooh, I love that bit about the season, Tammie. I love to spend October and really most of fall and winter (lol) reading gothic romance. I picked up some great print gothic romances today at a book sale, and I'm slowly adding to my e-book collection of them, too.

~Lisa


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Lisa, 
You and I are sooo alike. October is the perfect time to start a new Gothic. I can't wait to finish up the last minute details on my upcoming release launch so that I can get in some reading time.  

This week I decided to share a little excerpt from "beyond" the normal sample pages. I LOVE this scene. I hope everyone enjoys it and will want to know what the heck is happening... LOL.

“Why are you here?”
Someone was yelling at her.  Lila yawned.  She wondered how long she’d been sleeping.  She didn’t want to open her eyes.  She’d been dreaming. It was a lovely dream, and she wasn’t sure she wanted to wake up right now.  Maybe, they’d go away.
“Why are you here and what sort of dress is this that you wear?”  Have you come meaning to seduce me?”
Who was this and why was he yelling at her?
Lila sat up, rubbed her eyes then opened them.  She looked around.  It was dark, but she could tell that she was still in the library.
“I’m waiting for an answer!”
Lila looked up.  It was him, the other Shane Alexander weird costume and all.
“Could you not stay put?  Have you sought me out for a tryst?”
His voice was softer and despite the dimly lit room she could tell he was smiling, the wide wicked smile of a womanizing rogue of a man.
He wore only a white shirt, loose fitting and unbuttoned halfway to his waist.  His hair was in disarray, as if he had also just woken.
Lila watched as he walked toward her.  She had definitely lost her mind.  Maybe, this man had just made his way into her sub-conscience somehow.  It was all another dream.
“These,” he pointed at the red sweats she was wearing. “Are the most unusual..."
He was on his knees now where before there had been a coffee table.  He edged closer until his abdomen rested against the settee.
It’s all a dream, she repeated.
“A dream. Yes, a dream,” he said coyly as he placed his hand on her leg then rubbed gently as he edged up her thigh.
His hand brushed the skin at her waist, and she tensed.  The sensation was too wonderful to be anything but a dream.  She relaxed against the hard back of the settee and reveled in his touch as it ignited trails of fire along the soft flesh of her tummy.
He was looking at her when she opened her eyes. He moved closer until their bodies were sandwiched.  His lips hovered just above her, and she found herself anticipating when they would touch.
He pulled away.  “This is wrong!  You belong to my Uncle…I cannot allow myself to fall victim to your charms.”
Lila was suddenly very awake.  At least, she thought she was.  “Wake up!” she commanded herself.
“I am not asleep,”  the man assured her as he stood up and straightened his shirt.
“Wake up!” She ordered again.  She stood up and jumped up and down.  “Wake up, wake up, wake up!”
“Are you mad woman?


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Just thought I'd drop in and remind everyone that you can still take advantage of the .99 sale on ISLAND OF SECRETS. THE COUNTERFEIT, my new release will be out soon and ISLAND OF SECRETS is on sale to celebrate the upcoming launch of my second novel.

Visit my website for a generous excerpt. http://www.tammieclarkegibbs.com


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Tammie--

Just dropping by to say hello. I've got you on my TBR!

Dana


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

This was a good book, Dana. I love Gothic romance, right Tammie??


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Tammie--
> 
> Just dropping by to say hello. I've got you on my TBR!
> 
> Dana


Thanks Dana! I can't wait to get this new book off my plate so I can tackle my TBR pile. Do read while you are working on your wip? I find it difficult.


----------



## JulietMoore (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, Tammi! I'm reading ISLAND OF SECRETS right now - very compelling.  Good luck with the WIP. It's great to "meet" a fellow gothic romance author


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

MaMiller, Yes! We both love a good gothic!  LOL. Thanks!

Juliet, I can't wait to read yours. I'm getting very close to the launch of THE COUNTERFEIT and then I'm going to have sooo much fun reading!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Judith,
Hope you're enjoying Island of Secrets!

Wanted to drop by and remind everyone to visit my blog tonight for the Trick or Treat Blog Adventure. You can win 1 of 5 copies of Island of Secrets (ebook) or might get lucky and win a copy of my upcoming release THE COUNTERFEIT (as soon as it's released). In addition, visit my website and sign up for my newsletter and get a treat instantly! Lots of fun!!! There are 34 total authors and lots of treats to be collected so pop on over before it's tooooo late......

http://authortammieclarkegibbs.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you to all my new readers. The past few months have been awesome and I just wanted to drop by and say "Thank You".  If things continue, November will be ISLAND OF SECRET'S  biggest month ever! What a great way to usher in my second book.  You are all the BEST!!!!
Tammie


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so excited. Finally! My new book THE COUNTERFEIT is scheduled to be out before Christmas. It has been a long and arduous process, but well worth the extra effort.  While it's not a gothic or a time travel, I believe that my readers will definitely enjoy the suspense.  THE COUNTERFEIT, is a historical romantic suspense set in Illinois in the late 1800's. Jeremy is an undercover Secret Service agent and Magen's has a few secrets of her own.  I might add that they meet in a very unusual way.  I hope that you will stay tuned and be sure to sample THE COUNTERFEIT  when it's available.

Thanks again for all of your support and for making November ISLAND OF SECRETS biggest month ever!!!

Tammie


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you all soooo much! ISLAND OF SECRETS is on target to have it's BIGGEST month EVER (DEC). I thought last month was awesome, but this month has blown me away.

THE COUNTERFEIT, my new release is finally out. It's a historical romantic suspense, and I'd love for you to check it out.  Also, ISLAND OF SECRETS is still on its promotion for .99. But I'm not sure how much longer it will stay on sale. If you have family or friends who would be interested, give them a heads up before the sale ends. 

Happy New Year!!!
Tammie


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

THE COUNTERFEIT is on my list to read in January. Happy New Year, Tammie.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow! Has it been that long since I've posted an update?  I can't believe it. Things have been happening so fast. ISLAND OF SECRETS has been consistently on three to four of Amazon's Bestseller lists for months now.  Thank you to all you wonderful folks that've helped spread the word.

For the few new folks that've just discovered my book, I'm sure you're wondering if you should sample it or buy it now... Here are just a few things that may help you make up your mind.

-If you enjoy reading a book that doesn't give the whole plot away in the first chapter, you'll probably enjoy ISLAND OF SECRETS.
-If you like plots that challenge your sleuthing skills and force you to keep reading long after your eyes begin to beg for rest, you'll probably enjoy ISLAND OF SECRETS.
-If feel like you've read the same plot a hundred times, you'll probably enjoy ISLAND OF SECRETS.

ISLAND OF SECRETS isn't a typical time travel or gothic romance. It's a unique book that was written to break a few rules and transport you to another time with an engaging cast of characters.  

Not everyone is going to like ISLAND OF SECRETS. I didn't write it thinking they would, but if you enjoy I did write it for you. So run grab a sample if you dare to explore an ISLAND OF SECRETS.

Tammie


----------



## brianbigel (Jan 7, 2012)

The idea of time travel is rather interesting.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

brianbigel said:


> The idea of time travel is rather interesting.


I like time travel because it's a way to merge history and the present in an interesting way. It's pure fantasy and when I'm reading one, it's easy to imagine how I would deal with living in that time period. The basic concept of being displaced in time is enough to provide any number of thought-provoking situations. I do prefer my time travels to include a romance.

I've had many men read this one and due to the complexity of the plot, they enjoyed it.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Amazing from start to finish!, November 24, 2012 
By Ashley Hodsdon - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: Island of Secrets: A Time Travel, Gothic Romance (Kindle Edition) 
I've always picked books based on previous reader reviews or from friends and this one did not disappoint! I loved how original the story line was and I couldn't put it down! I literally read the entire book in one day! Two thumbs up to the author and I can't wait to read her next one!


----------

